# Zonealarm or Kaspersky security suite 2011



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

I currently have Zonealarm and will expire shortly. I'm getting a good offer on kaspersky. 

Does anyone have an opinion about kaspersky security suite 2011 and how well its better or same or worse compared to ZoneAlarm?

Thanks


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Avast. Free & good.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Avast. Free & good.


Avast only the anti virus is free. The suite costs about the same as zone alarm or kaspersky.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Why don't you take a look at Microsoft Security Essentials.

Free... low overhead... meets or exceeds most of the "paid" suites in tests. Been running it for a while now with no issues and definitely better performance.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

How much protection do you need? It has real time shields for: files, mail, web sites, p2p, IM, network, & behavior.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

BudShark said:


> Why don't you take a look at Microsoft Security Essentials.
> 
> Free... low overhead... meets or exceeds most of the "paid" suites in tests. Been running it for a while now with no issues and definitely better performance.


Should MSE be used in conjunction with any other product like zonelaram free firewall etc?


----------



## acer505 (Nov 14, 2007)

I only use kaspersky i think It's the best.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You shouldn't need a third party firewall.

Use the Windows firewall, switch to OpenDNS (preferably on your router), and if you want to get fancy, put DD-WRT on your router if supported. With those and WPA2 on your wifi if you have it, and Security Essentials for AV, you're pretty much set. Can you still get hacked? Maybe, but if they get through that, they'd get through Zonealarm. Most of the time it's easier for them to social engineer you anyway.

I avoid security suites, usually pretty bloated. I tried Kaspersky AV, got rid of it the first day, when a definition update was downloading by the bytes per second, when I reliably get 500k or megabytes a second anywhere else.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

When I had Windows XP I used Zone Alarm on one PC, Kaspersky on another. Both worked fine.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

quizzer said:


> Should MSE be used in conjunction with any other product like zonelaram free firewall etc?


Your routers firewall should be enough - but if so desired you could use Windows Firewall. I see no reason for a 3rd party one though.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

BudShark said:


> Why don't you take a look at Microsoft Security Essentials.
> 
> Free... low overhead... meets or exceeds most of the "paid" suites in tests. Been running it for a while now with no issues and definitely better performance.


+1. MSE outperforms all the others and is unobtrusive as well. Score one for Microsoft here.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

BudShark said:


> Why don't you take a look at Microsoft Security Essentials.
> 
> Free... low overhead... meets or exceeds most of the "paid" suites in tests. Been running it for a while now with no issues and definitely better performance.


Does MSE offer complete security - protection from virus, spyware, trojans, firewall etc?

Does it require any other product or just standalone will do?

Thanks


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

quizzer said:


> Does MSE offer complete security - protection from virus, spyware, trojans, firewall etc?
> 
> Does it require any other product or just standalone will do?
> 
> Thanks


Security Essentials doesn't have a Firewall, Windows has one built in. You can look at the Comparatives. Kaspersky seems to have done a bit better in detection, but many more false positives. It had 46, compared to 3 for MSE. A false positive can really ruin your day. I've seen one from McAfee a while back that got rid of an essential Windows file.

http://www.av-comparatives.org/images/stories/test/ondret/avc_od_aug2010.pdf


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Security Essentials doesn't have a Firewall, Windows has one built in. You can look at the Comparatives. Kaspersky seems to have done a bit better in detection, but many more false positives. It had 46, compared to 3 for MSE. A false positive can really ruin your day. I've seen one from McAfee a while back that got rid of an essential Windows file.
> 
> http://www.av-comparatives.org/images/stories/test/ondret/avc_od_aug2010.pdf


Thank you all.

I'm in for MSE.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

For those interested in Kaspersky, they have the 2010 version here for $8.95 + $3.99 shipping. Check on tab 3 at the top. http://midnightbox.com/


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm using MSE on Win7 but I also have MalwareBytes that I run once a month or so.

And I try to pay attention to the sites I visit by not clicking on blind links.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

BudShark said:


> Why don't you take a look at Microsoft Security Essentials.
> 
> Free... low overhead... meets or exceeds most of the "paid" suites in tests. Been running it for a while now with no issues and definitely better performance.


+1

I'm an IT security professional, and that's what I use at home. MalwareBytes is also an excellent idea (thanks, SayWhat?)


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been using MSE on three computers - XP, Vista, Win 7 -- here for many months. No problems, no slow-downs. I also use the Windows Firewall.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Another vote for MSE I have it running on 2 desktops at home and it is great with no problems at all.

Would have it on my laptop also but since I have to connect it to the network at my job I have to run Mcafee on it for my company will not allow any machine on the network unless it is running an up to date version of the Mcafee security suite.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Does it make any difference that most of us here are knowedgeable about what to download or not, what to click on or not, & what to open or not that we can use something like MSE but Joe Blow out there might need something more aggressive? In other words, is MSE meant for those who already are less likely to be hit with viruses & spyware, or would y'all recommend it for anyone. I've been recommending it to my family but most of them aren't quite as savvy & are much more likely to need the protection than I am.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> Does it make any difference that most of us here are knowedgeable about what to download or not, what to click on or not, & what to open or not that we can use something like MSE but Joe Blow out there might need something more aggressive? In other words, is MSE meant for those who already are less likely to be hit with viruses & spyware, or would y'all recommend it for anyone. I've been recommending it to my family but most of them aren't quite as savvy & are much more likely to need the protection than I am.


You can always find someone that manages to get infected, you can only do so much. You just have to find something with a good mix of detection, as few false positives as possible, and cost. MSE is a good mix.

Something that might be a bit better at detection, but that costs would be NOD32. However, I'd still do only AV, not the suite.

The problem with the paid ones is the users who need the most protection usually let it expire without renewing it.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> You can always find someone that manages to get infected, you can only do so much. You just have to find something with a good mix of detection, as few false positives as possible, and cost. MSE is a good mix.
> 
> Something that might be a bit better at detection, but that costs would be NOD32. However, I'd still do only AV, not the suite.
> 
> The problem with the paid ones is the users who need the most protection usually let it expire without renewing it.


Exactly -- people don't want to keep paying for AV products. That's been my experience with friends & family, anyway. Good to know that the MSE product should be good enough in general.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> I've been using MSE on three computers - XP, Vista, Win 7 -- here for many months. No problems, no slow-downs. I also use the Windows Firewall.


How do i use or install windows firewall?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Should be in the control panel


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I used to push AdAware's Free version, but it's gotten too badly bloated. I don't even have it on my two newest machines.

SpyBot Search and Destroy is still OK though.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

quizzer said:


> How do i use or install windows firewall?


Search for "install windows firewall" in Windows Help and Support or google the term in your Internet browser.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> Search for "install windows firewall" in Windows Help and Support or google the term in your Internet browser.


I installed MSE. I have the windows firewall "ON" and plan to use malwarebytes antimalware weekly to remove any spyware if present.

My question is am i good from an online security perspective?

Is it any better to download and use the basic free zonelarm for firewall protection or windows firewall is good enough?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You should be fine. You could also purchase MalwareBytes to get real-time protection to help prevent spyware/malware from getting onto your computer in the first place, but that does use up additional resources.

I generally just install MSE on machines that I work on.

- Merg


----------

